# question re meds



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

Hello Emilycaitlin

please move this if its in the wrong place.

i am 16 weeks pg with twins through DFET

i have a mid trimester death at 18 weeks with my last baby with reasons unknown.

i was on 6mg of progynova but still taking 2mg as i am scared stopping them
i am also on 2 crionone gel a day still, again scared to stop them mainly because i had just stpped them and out baby died.

if i stopped either of these can i still mc or have another still birth??

many thx in advance

lisa
x


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

I can completely understand why you would be anxious about stopping them, but I very much doubt that the awful thing that happened before was due to stopping them. I don't deal with these drugs, so I don't know any information about them, but I'll pass your question on, 

All the best,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Lisa,

What you are taking are replacements for your own natural supply of oestrogen and progesterone. It is common in DFET to take these throughout first trimester to support the development of the foetus until the placenta fully takes over supporting the pregnancy. Ususally these medicines are gradually withdrawn after the 14 week mark (clinics all have there own protocols on how to do this) 

So sorry to hear about your previous loss   I agree with emilycaitlin though that stopping the meds are highly unlikely to have caused this. I don't know your medical/treatment history so can't comment on your risks of m/c but I can hopefully reassure you that withdrawal of hormone support during treatment is not linked with an increased risk of m/c.

Lots of     to you and the twins
Maz x


----------

